# Would like a little bit of help before tommoz PLEASE!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you aren't used to riding, then riding for an extended period of time will make you sore. Heck, when I was living in the city and only riding once every couple of months, I would wake up the next morning so sore that I could barely walk.

The very best thing you can do about the soreness is to take a hot bath and soak for a while, take some ibuprofen, and ride again the next day. Riding more takes the soreness away faster than anything.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i was supposed to ride today but my friends arena wasnt dry enough so im gunna ride tommoz XD im hopeing i dun hurt


----------

